# Apache2 Virtual Host



## grunet (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen

 Ich möchte auf meinem Apache2 einen Virtuel Host einrichten. Funktioniert auch ohne Probleme. Jedoch möchte ich nun, dass nicht Standartmässig index.php sondern intro.php geladen wird. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das im config File angebe oder z.b. wie ich es via Webmin administrieren kann?

  Vielen Dank

  grunet


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Februar 2005)

Stichwort: DefaultDocument ...


----------



## grunet (25. Februar 2005)

Hab nun folgendes geschrieben:

 DefaultDocument intro.php

 Nun bekomme ich aber beim restart des apache2 folgenden Fehler
*Syntax error on line 195 of /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf:
Invalid command 'DefaultDocument', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration*

 Wäre froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Februar 2005)

Weil es heissen sollte:


```
DirectoryIndex intro.php intro.htm intro.bla
```

Default Document ist nur ein Oberbegriff und nicht der Konfigurationsbefehl!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Februar 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weil es heissen sollte:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


:schäm: ... ich hätte davor noch mal nachgucken sollen, ...


----------

